# ipnat, port 80 just times out?



## StaticPhilly (May 21, 2011)

Hello all,

What I have done is enabled ipnat and gateway in rc.conf. Made ipnat.rules which contains:

```
rdr bge0 0.0.0.0/0 port 80 -> 209.85.143.104 port 80 tcp
```

When I load the rules, then enter my IP into a browser it just times out after about 5 minutes of trying to load. I do have Apache installed and running just to make sure it's running the rule (if I disable and enter my IP it takes you to my http server). Any ideas what could be causing this?

[edit]
Do I need two NICs? Just a thought, it's a remote server so I would have to get somone to plug the patch cable into my second NIC; if so, not sure if that would cause the problem though. I'm redirecting from one of my public IPs to another public IP on diffrent networks.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2011)

You can't "bounce" traffic off of the same interface.


----------

